# Breeders in the Pacific Northwest?



## SaberCt (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey all, I'm new to the forums here, and I'm about two months or so away from making the purchase of a lifetime. 

A little about myself; I'm 22 years old, single, soon-to-be former military (contract is up, and parting ways) and about to hit a transition between coming off a full-time job and starting up the life of a college student. A good two to three months to where I'll be able to dedicate a lot of time to a little fuzzball. I've tucked away funds specifically for a dog, and I've been in love with the German Shepherds for as long as I can remember. Having spent plenty of time with friends who are K-9 officers where I was stationed only cemented that love even more.

I live up in a rural section of northeast Oregon, and have around 8-9 acres of land (no real livestock, though we do manage a small flock of chickens and occasionally sell hay). It will be just myself and my grandmother, but with plenty of friends (one of them a Husky breeder) for socialization. This will be my first dog that is *MINE*, not a friends/family member's, but actually my own. I've been reading casually the past two years about dogs, so I would like to think I'm slightly knowledgeable about how to bring one up (of course, booksmarts will NEVER meet up with streetsmarts and actual experience).

There's a few parameters to finding my companion though:

** $1000 or less. Primarily a companion/pet.* That's really my ceiling as to how much I want to spend. I'm not looking for a breeding dog, show champion or supreme working dog from a distinguished family line. I'm perfectly fine with Limited AKC papers. This is going to be my furry kid turned furry partner for a long time. While I don't mind casual competition, I'm not wanting to spend four figures for a champion dog if I'm not looking to show him off like that. I've looked at von HausReid/Grunheide/Waldhimmel, and think they're amazing dogs with great breeders, but... the price is a bit much for *me* personally (not to discredit them, I'm sure they're worth it!). 

** **No gender preference, no line preference, medium-drive preferably.* I've read up on both, and really, the majority of the information I find is anecdotal and varies from family to family, and I can't really nail down any set-in-stone facts about gender or show/working line. As far as drive goes, I'm not lazy bum, but, I'm no athletic super-being or enthusiast. I'm aware of my limitations, and going for a high-drive dog is probably asking for trouble, especially for my first dog.

** Within 400 miles of Portland, Oregon.* 1000 miles is the absolute limit I can drive in a single day (tried and tested on road trips before). Adjusting for time spent at the breeder's house, breaks, and whatnot... a 400-mile radius is about as far as I am willing to go, as I'd rather get the pup in his home-home the first night rather than a hotel. And I'm not interested in shipping a puppy, reputable breeder or not; I want to see how things are in person. On a note, I have no idea how difficult it is crossing the border into Canada for something like this is... so... probably keep it to the USA. And, no further east than Boise, ID, and no further south than Reno, NV.

** **Appearance doesn't matter, but would prefer a long-coat.* Something about those long coats I just find adorable. Also, I am not against the solid white/black GSDs. It doesn't have to be sable or the perfect pattern of red/black or anything like that.

So, if someone can help point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it. Any and ALL help, on anything anyone might want to comment about, is welcome. I'm doing my best to charge into this life-altering decision as forewarned/forearmed as I can be. I certainly don't want to be one of those people dropping their companion off at the shelter.


----------



## Angel Acres (Aug 18, 2011)

You could try Surefire Shepherds in the Longview/Kelso area. She predominantly breeds whites (but has had darker colors) and has long coats. The price varies but falls in your range. The link is SureFire Shepherds 
I bought my bi-color dog from her 8 yrs ago. I also have a 16 wk old puppy from Timberhaus K-9 in Eatonville Timberhaus K-9 German Shepherds (360)832-6556


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Regardless of what lines you want and regardless of what energy, drive and what you want to do with the puppy, you still want to go through a reputable breeder to make sure you get a healthy, sound puppy with great temperment and drive. That means you will spend at least $1000.
​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please read through this thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's certainly a lot of backyard style breeders in the Pac NW, I can tell you that much, so be careful.

We just got in a litter of 4 purebred GSD puppies who are 5 days old now. Their dam died not long after they were born, and so these are orphans. We happened to have a nursing mama dog so she's assisting with their rearing. 

They are not what you'd call "well bred" at all, and morons bred them to "make money" I hope that's not considered a "breeder bash" since these folks were not breeders but merely had a couple of purebred intact dogs. 

If you're not opposed to a rescued dog/puppy, they'll be ready in about 8-10 weeks. 
They are all females.


----------



## SaberCt (Sep 15, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Regardless of what lines you want and regardless of what energy, drive and what you want to do with the puppy, you still want to go through a reputable breeder to make sure you get a healthy, sound puppy with great temperment and drive. That means you will spend at least $1000.​


​ I've become quite familiar with the stickies. 

That is the intent. I want a reputable breeder, and I'm not looking to drop that (or ANY) kind of money on recreational backyard breeders.

Health and temperament are the 1 and 2-spot on my priority list, and I'm fully expecting to come close if not hit that price. But to clarify, I am still just looking for a companion dog. If I have to go above $1000 for physical or mental health reasons, that is fine. I am not wanting to spend extra money for breeding/show/work or the family's prestige.



msvette2u said:


> If you're not opposed to a rescued dog/puppy, they'll be ready in about 8-10 weeks.
> They are all females.


For my first dog, I am going to be a bit picky on that. I do hope they find a good home, and I may get into rescues/adoptions in the future, but for now, I'm going to play it safe.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Northwest Link to the German Shepherd Dog Club Of America -- clubs in the northwest.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Has Ray changed the pricing on puppies? When I got my dog two and a half years ago he asked $1000 for female pups (I purchased a male). He does not charge extra for breeding rights or papers, nor do the prices differ depending on what is potentially breeding and working quality and what is "just" pet quality.

My low-medium drive, pet quality dog (drive and quality in comparison to the rest of the litter)






































As far as long coats, I will say that I have been following the breedings closely and keeping up with puppy pictures, and have yet to see a long coat puppy. 

Regarding SureFire, I have met and known of several dogs directly from SureFire, or dogs carrying SureFire in their pedigree. Please PM me if you are seriously considering a dog from this breeder.


----------



## Angel Acres (Aug 18, 2011)

SaberCT, it sounds like you are already on the right track. Whether you go with a "big name" breeder or a small obscure one, do your research. Ask for background info on the parents-health, hips, training, etc. Ask for references from previous buyers. Tell the breeder straight up what you want and if they are honest they will help you pick a suitable pup (and not just go for the sale!). Often dogs with limited registration are sold at a discount. Have you considered looking at older dogs? Sometimes a pup will come back or the breeder will help a current owner of one of their pups rehome it at a reduced price. Just keep doing your homework and good luck.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

There is a HUGE thread on Breeders in the PACNW already in this section somewhere! Tons of breeders listed in it. 

I have experience with a lot of breeders in this area.I personally reccommend...
Hohenluft GSD- Lynne Lewis is the owner's name I have met and know Lynne, she is a GREAT breeder and trainer! 
ShraderhausK9- Jean Schrader- I know of several dogs from Jean and I love them all. I can put you in touch with their owners. 
Vom Banach is another good Option. 
Cindy Schneider has some good dogs according to my friend who trains with her. 
Heidi Theis is another great option. 
Vom haus Vianden is a GREAT place, she is a personal friend of mine and produces some excellent dogs. 
I have a small "kennel" and my dog just produced his first litter 4 months ago. I don't have a breeding planned anytime soon, though, I do have a 4 month old pup available, she was placed and returned because the people she was with are getting divorced. She is from health tested parents and her sire is working towards his Schutzhund titles. Her mother was killed in a tragic accident. She comes with a health guarantee. 

No matter where you go with, research, talk to people that have offspring or relatives of the dogs that you're interested in. Take everything people say with a grain of salt. Some people bad mouth other people just because they can.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I will put a good word in for vom Krome Haus :thumbup:

Hope I can one day meet her dog in person - vKH is a great person to talk to, always helpful and with plenty of good information. I would recommend shooting her a PM.


----------



## SaberCt (Sep 15, 2011)

Appreciate all the help and comments so far, definitely been very helpful.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I can't resist giving Heidi Theis a huge plug! Her dogs are fantastic, she trains what she breeds and they are all easy to live with. 

Her website is Welcome to vom Theishof German Shepherds!!
Sheilah


----------



## petsorus (Sep 18, 2011)

I know a breeder in Cehahlis, Washington. Purchased a long coat in May. Beautiful male. Kennel name is Vom Tannhauser. Owner is Debra Hughes. Web site tannhausershepherds.com. I have know her for approximately 10 years and had wanted one of her dogs forever. Fabulous temperment and tons of drive. She will have a long coat in her litters on occasion. Mine was the only one in this litter. My intentions were to come home with a regular coat but when I saw this little ball of fuzz I couldn't leave without him. She had given me pick of the litter. Her kennel is very clean and all the dogs are well cared for. I live in N. California so when I went to pick mine up I stayed with her overnight so got to see the whole facility and all her dogs. She truly loves her dogs and spends a fortune on them keeping them in tip top condition. 
I am purchasing a female from her next year. Hopefully she will have a long coat but if not I will go for the normal coat.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

everyone has good suggestions, keep in mind tho, it may be a little difficult keeping to your 1000$ price cap.


----------



## SaberCt (Sep 15, 2011)

First off, want to thank everyone for their help and assistance/advice offered in this thread. 

I've sent out a few "feeler" e-mails to potentially get the ball rolling with breeders, and I'll probably do more once I'm in-state. I have come to understand that my price limitation was a bit unrealistic now, so I've done away with it personally.

I'm personally looking at the November-December timeframe, so I have plenty of time to research and prepare on a serious level now. I'll definitely take anything anyone else has to offer, and of course, should the sale happen, plenty, plenty of pictures.

I should work a digital camera into the puppy budget.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Rei said:


> Has Ray changed the pricing on puppies? When I got my dog two and a half years ago he asked $1000 for female pups (I purchased a male). He does not charge extra for breeding rights or papers, nor do the prices differ depending on what is potentially breeding and working quality and what is "just" pet quality.
> 
> My low-medium drive, pet quality dog (drive and quality in comparison to the rest of the litter)
> 
> ...


Rei, My first Ray Reid dog was a coat - that was about 12 - 13 years ago. I couldn't have told from her 8 week old self, but Ray could. She had a much more closely cropped puppy coat than my other long haired shepherd did. My current pup, who is not a coat, had a looser coat than the long coated one!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Nick Lungu of Iguard International is excellent IMHO. My Rocket is one of his, and just tonight in puppy class (the "graduation") the trainers pulled me aside afterwards and commented on what a calm, steady, excellent GSD he was. Of course, we talked about his impending teenage phase, but they were really impressed with him over the last 4 weeks. Here's a link (I hope): German Shepherd Breeders Spokane Washington:sale German Shepherd Puppies:German Shepherd Litters


----------



## klmrda (Aug 17, 2011)

SaberCt said:


> I should work a digital camera into the puppy budget.


Ha ha ha! When I got my first GSD in 1998 I factored in the purchase of a video camera. I remember feeling a little silly about it then, but I'm glad I did it!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> Rei, My first Ray Reid dog was a coat - that was about 12 - 13 years ago. I couldn't have told from her 8 week old self, but Ray could. She had a much more closely cropped puppy coat than my other long haired shepherd did. My current pup, who is not a coat, had a looser coat than the long coated one!


The dog I got from Ray was also a long stock coat. (Though her coat wasn't nearly as " much" as the majority of long stock coats.) And that was a LOT longer ago than 12 or 13 years. Lol. She was born July 4th 1979!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> Rei, My first Ray Reid dog was a coat - that was about 12 - 13 years ago. I couldn't have told from her 8 week old self, but Ray could. She had a much more closely cropped puppy coat than my other long haired shepherd did. My current pup, who is not a coat, had a looser coat than the long coated one!





BlackGSD said:


> The dog I got from Ray was also a long stock coat. (Though her coat wasn't nearly as " much" as the majority of long stock coats.) And that was a LOT longer ago than 12 or 13 years. Lol. She was born July 4th 1979!


In that case I definitely stand corrected!! I'll admit all the long coated puppies I've seen were just 100% FLUFF. So if the puppy isn't poofy, I would never realize it was a coatie.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I was just making conversation. It could very well be that he doesn't have the longcoat gene in any of his current breeding dogs.


----------



## AndrewG (Sep 28, 2011)

*check out Theishof*

Hi, 

I can highly recommend Heidi Theis. I got a pup from her last August and he has been all I could hope for in my first GSD. He loves everyone, he is fabulous with other dogs and he has high drive, but the best thing is his goofy and fun loving personality. 

She has always been there when I have a question or am having trouble with something, she even sent me videos she made just for me when I had a training question. I can't express how important this is in a breeder especially for me who had never had a GSD before.

Her dog's seem to have a great balance of looks, and temperament/workability.

here is he website if you wanna have a look

Welcome to vom Theishof German Shepherds!!

good luck 

Andrew


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

BlackGSD said:


> I was just making conversation. It could very well be that he doesn't have the longcoat gene in any of his current breeding dogs.


That's true, but I think you and middleofnowhere brought up a better perspective. I honestly wouldn't recognize a long coated puppy unless the pup was a massive fluffy ball of poof :wild:


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

When I got mine, it was OBVIOUS she was a LC. I have had 3 long stock coats, they have all looked roughly the same coat wise at 8 weeks. But as adults, their coats have all been different.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

** Not allowed**


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

You have gotten a lot of good advice and I agree with those that say you aren't going to get a pup from a reputable breeder for that price. 

I had a dog from Von Grunheide Shepherds, just north of Seattle, WA. Suzanne Eviston is very knowledgeable and honest.

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

Good luck!


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

oh, nevermind.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

methinks the OP has found a puppy by now since this thread is over a year old


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

meldleistikow said:


> You have gotten a lot of good advice and I agree with those that say you aren't going to get a pup from a reputable breeder for that price.
> 
> I had a dog from Von Grunheide Shepherds, just north of Seattle, WA. Suzanne Eviston is very knowledgeable and honest.
> 
> ...


My dog Tank is also from Von Grunheide, wonderful dog, good with kids and learning to do well with my cat  Suzanne was wonderful to deal with from beginning to end, and really knows her stuff. Can't recommend her enough.


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't say the same for Vom Banach. I've emailed her twice now for advice and assistance as my Jin is going through a lot of problems at the Vet and I have yet to get a reply nor acknowledgement. Not impressed at all.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sure she has a phone, maybe try calling her.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Julie always asks to call her, she prefers personal communication over the phone to emails. I have known her for over 5 years, and I truly do not remember a single time when she ignored my emails with concerns/questions/etc. Sometimes breeders are simply away. Do you have a VB pup, and if yes, what breeding in case I am familiar with the lines and could be of assistance?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They have a facebook page :thumbup:
http://www.facebook.com/VomBanachK9


----------



## jikkyo (Jul 30, 2009)

PM sent.


----------

